# Hi Modders, I would like to an review with you...



## cenz (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I am Tony; this is a product design student in Hong Kong. I am studying a culture of the flashlight modification, which is a part of my essay in a subject of Cultural Studies. 

OK, I would like to make an interview with the Modders/Builders in this thread.


*Here are the questions below:*

Why did you become a Modder/Builder?

Is it your hobby?

What is your occupation?

Does it relate to working nature to become a Modder/Builder?

How do you make the prices? (e.g. What factors will you consider.. )

How is your production scale? (Is it homemade, workshop or others?)

Is there any staff doing with you in the production ?

How to produce your products? ( e.g. Does it use the hi-tech mechanism? Is there any handmade process in the production?)

If you also created some parts specially for the Surefire flashlights. Why did you have this idea?

Besides CPF, have you sold your products in other places ?

As a Modder/Builder, has it interfered your job ?

How did your family and friends feel your job(Modder/Builder) ?

Did you also share your knowledge of the flashlight modification in the other ways ? (e.g. forums,website,magazines,books,tv etc... )

Do you think the flashlight modification culture was inspired by Surefire's modular approach concept ? Why ?

*This is a public and freedom review, you may choose question(s) to answer what you like. 

Could you give the respondence(s) to me within 3~5 days?*


Thanks for your helps.
Tony


----------

